# Another critique my form if you please



## 1boardhead (Jul 20, 2015)

Started archery about 6 months ago and am working on form. 

Shooting indoors at 20 yds.
DL 28
DW 52, calculated holding weight 18.2

















Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Any problems with your form would be opinion. Personal opinion looks quite good . I try not to touch the front of the riser and turn the release up 45 degrees. But again both work and are only personal preference.how is your float?


Staff shooter Dream Shot Archery makers of Twisted Minds bowstrings. 
Hoyt Pro Comp Elite XL 51#
AXcel Acheive sight. Hamskea rest


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

Looks okay to me, except for your fingers. Looks like you're wrapping your fingers around the riser. I keep my fingers pointed straight toward the target. My bow rests in the "V" formed by the web between my thumb and forefinger. I found that if I wrap my fingers around my riser, I tend to torque my bow and accuracy is thrown off.

Bobby


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

1boardhead said:


> Started archery about 6 months ago and am working on form.
> Shooting indoors at 20 yds.
> DL 28
> DW 52, calculated holding weight 18.2
> Thanks in advance!


Post this over in the Coaches Forum and you'll get more detailed and accurate responses. :wink:


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

I am no pro... However if I had to add one thing it definitely seams as though your could load your right arm more to put the back in better alignment. Push right rear shoulder blade, trap/deltoid and right elbow back some to help transfer the weight to your big muscles. Could be the pictures but it looks like its more on the shoulder.

Other than that you look really solid IMO...


----------



## Tony Bagnall (Sep 8, 2012)

If you look at many pros and other shooters they touch the front of the riser... its only a problem if you have a death grip....


----------



## 1boardhead (Jul 20, 2015)

I see someone moved it or somehow transferred it to coaches corner, thanks!


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

It could be camera angle, but it appears that your feet are spread too far apart with more weight on the front leg than the left. When people refer to feet being shoulder width apart it means from the outside of one foot to the outside of the other. Also appears that your stance is quite open compared with the line on the floor in the top pic. Other than that you're not too bad.


----------



## 1boardhead (Jul 20, 2015)

bfisher said:


> It could be camera angle, but it appears that your feet are spread too far apart with more weight on the front leg than the left. When people refer to feet being shoulder width apart it means from the outside of one foot to the outside of the other. Also appears that your stance is quite open compared with the line on the floor in the top pic. Other than that you're not too bad.


I do seem to have the habit of keeping more weight on the front foot unless I really think about it. Do you think that even weight is important? 

My stance is deliberately open. My groups seem tighter with a slightly open stance than a square or closed stance. 

Thanks.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

How are you shooting? If you are 60X shooter, don't change anything. If not, a couple of suggestions:

Move your feet closer together. Wide apart like you are leads to a little instability in your hips. Get your feet directly under your hips, but not too close.

Your anchor looks like it might be a little inconsistent. It just may be the camera angle, but you will get a more consistent anchor if you split the first two knuckles on your jawbone. Again this might be fine and just a funny camera angle.

Your bow hand looks good. Three fingers under with the index lightly resting on the riser is one of the better ways to do it. This helps you keep the tension out of your bow hand.

Adjust your kisser button so that you are putting less pressure on the string. When you tense up for a critical shot, the little bit of extra tension can change your POI.

Your shoulder seem a little high in the photo. My old coach used to say "the tension of holding is achieved in the back and only in the back". I was able to hold a lot steadier when I finally understood this. Watch the George Ryals video on Bowjunky to see what this looks like.

Do you have a written shot sequence? This is important. To improve, you should practice your shot sequence, not your shot. This is a subtle, but important difference. It starts with listing the steps of your shot in order. Include when you breath and include stops or breaks in the sequence when you confirm go or no go for the shot.

Again, if you are already shooting great, pay no attention to my suggestions. But if you feel like you want to improve, these ideas may help. But only if you put in the time on the string.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## 1boardhead (Jul 20, 2015)

aread said:


> How are you shooting? If you are 60X shooter, don't change anything. If not, a couple of suggestions:
> 
> Move your feet closer together. Wide apart like you are leads to a little instability in your hips. Get your feet directly under your hips, but not too close.
> 
> ...



Ha, no I'm far from a 60x shooter. 

I recently tried widening my stance a little, but perhaps I've gone too far. Will narrow it about an inch or so.

Will try the knuckle thing. I might already be doing that.

Please tell me more about adjusting my kisser button. How do I decrease the pressure on my face? I noticed that too, looking at these pictures.

Tell me more about the high shoulder? I thought I was doing pretty well keeping my bow shoulder down. Looked under bowjunky but didn't find anything.

No written shot sequence, but I think I can do that easily.

Thanks


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Here is GRIV's video from BowJunky:

https://www.facebook.com/BowJunky/videos/1004066713006910/

It looks like you could lower the kisser a fraction and have it exactly at the corner of your mouth. Also put a little bit of serving on your string where your nose touches. It can give you another reference point that might help you pick up a few points. Make sure your nose touches it the same every arrow.

You have very good overall form, now it's time to work on the little details. Your goal is to find the combination of parts & pieces so that you can execute the same shot every time. One of the most critical parts is execution, getting from full draw to follow through without changing anything else. This is not easy, but it's worth pursuing.

Good luck,
Allen


----------

